# help .... Is this normal? Or have I made a mistake



## JasonByatt (Nov 20, 2014)

ok don't know where to start but here we go....

4 Days ago I picked up a kitten from a friend...Harley and he's great..

I would've liked 2 but only one was available , then one of the other people which was having one of the other kittens dropped out..so my girlfriend and I decided we would have him.

Along came Charlie....

When I got them home Harley was okay at first but then became what I would call quite violent and won't leave his brother alone...grabbing round the neck with his teeth making scream until he hisses..not letting him sleep and basically beating the crap out of him...

Is this normal behaviour for cats which are siblings but have been parted for a while (4 days)..
My main question is will it stop!!!

I feel like Charlie is being bullied..

Any feedback and help would be very much appreciated..


----------



## JasonByatt (Nov 20, 2014)

Ok guess I was worried about nothing...

Only ever had dogs , and if they Fought like that then there will be hell to pay... And the neighbours will probably call the police....

Got lots to learn about cats...


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Hi Jason and welcome to PF.
From your second post I'm guessing things have calmed down between Harley and Charlie.
It isn't unusual for sibling kittens who have been separated and then reintroduced to fight,even after a short time.
Sometimes they need to be reintroduced slowly as if they had never met,they smell different and that can often be enough to upset them.
If you are still having problems you may be best to separate them and do gradual intro's or rub one with a piece of cloth/sock etc and then transfer the scent on to the other one and vice versa.
I'm sure they will soon be happy playing together,one other thing it may be a bit confusing for them to have such similar sounding names,could you maybe change one.
Pics of your new furbies would be much appreciated


----------



## JasonByatt (Nov 20, 2014)

Here they are...


----------



## JasonByatt (Nov 20, 2014)

The kids at 8 weeks..Y


----------



## JasonByatt (Nov 20, 2014)

And one more...


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

JasonByatt said:


> The kids at 8 weeks..Y


Gorgeous :001_wub: :001_wub: Is this how they are now,if so you have nothing to worry about


----------



## JasonByatt (Nov 20, 2014)

buffie said:


> Gorgeous :001_wub: :001_wub: Is this how they are now,if so you have nothing to worry about


Yes buffie 
That's them now


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

JasonByatt said:


> Here they are...


Awww gorgeous! they look pretty happy together now!


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

JasonByatt said:


> The kids at 8 weeks..Y


Warm welcome to you and of course to Harley and Charlie. Great to hear all is well now. They're both absolutely lovely :biggrin:


----------



## JasonByatt (Nov 20, 2014)

All is sort of well ,they are good most of the time but the black one keeps going for the other ones neck all the time even when he is trying to sleep?

is this normal? 
If not what is the best way to stop it? Or will it just stop within time?


----------



## RubyFelicity (Aug 26, 2013)

Yes, kittens do play fight pretty rough i'm afraid. They grow out of it.


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Welcome to the madhouse that is PF 

What beautiful boys you have, I look forward to watching them grow up


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

They're gorgeous. A fiery redhead and a laid-back black... except it's the black one doing the instigating! Fun, fun, fun!!


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

oh bless!!

I'd never had cats before i got my 2 kittens (now 8 months) The first time they fought it scared the crap out of me and I spent a whole day running around separating them. I did some research and soon learned it was pretty pointless to do so. 

They're basically learning to hunt, cats often dispatch prey with a bite to the neck, so they're just honing their kittie skills. generally at this age, if one goes too far the other will make a high pitched squeak which will shock the offending little one into letting go. They'll learn that this noise means stop and are unlikely to deliberately hurt each other. I would however keep a casual observation on their eyes when you're petting them/playing, as rarely a stray claw etc etc can cause a bit of damage - very rarely however.

The bunny kick thing they do with their back legs can be a bit shocking too!!

At 8 months ours still play fight and both of them will instigate a punch up now and then. Darwin is faster and a bit more cunning than her brother, but Einstein is bigger so he occasionally just sits on her. They still cuddle up and clean each other, and often a fight deteriorates into a big mutual cleaning/licking session 

Enjoy your little ones, they're gorgeous


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

So small and cute..........x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Gorgeous kittens! My boys still do the biting neck thing when play fighting and they are 2 and 3 years old


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

You are seeing why 2 kittens are better than 1 - imagine having to play enough with a single kitten to absorb all that energy!

Guess you are off to the vets next week for their first vaccinations, do find out from where they came from if they have been wormed or not and get advice from the vet as to what is advisable.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

RubyFelicity said:


> Yes, kittens do play fight pretty rough i'm afraid. They grow out of it.


Do they?  Ok yes they may but Jasper still loves to play rough but his sister won't stand for it...he loved it when I looked after a 4-5 month old kitten, all the rough and tumble he wanted, the kitten tired before he did! His sister grew out of it at around 18 months old...he is still going strong aged 5!

Gorgeous kittens, I'll bet your TV has been on a lot less since you got them...so entertaining!


----------



## JasonByatt (Nov 20, 2014)

Erenya said:


> oh bless!!
> 
> I'd never had cats before i got my 2 kittens (now 8 months) The first time they fought it scared the crap out of me and I spent a whole day running around separating them. I did some research and soon learned it was pretty pointless to do so.
> 
> ...


That's just how I felt last week.....

Ps love the names


----------



## JasonByatt (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks for all the comments ...



And let the games begin...


----------



## nicoleandthebee (Oct 20, 2014)

My two year olds still play fight all the time, weirdly it's the only interaction they seem to have! I keep an eye on them, it seems to be about 50/50 as to who instigates it & there's only very occasional hissing which I hope is one of them saying "too far!" Sometimes wish they'd just calm it though...


----------

